# Potentially changing a VW GTI/Golf VR6 engine to a four cylinder. Is it possible?



## EliasGraham (Mar 24, 2020)

I have a 2004 VW GTI with a VR6 engine that might need to be replaced. Is it possible to change it out with a more common and cheaper four cylinder with potential modifications?


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheaper?
You can swap in anything you like. 

I have done several swaps from Vr6 to Tdi 

Just remember. 
Wiring is unique harness built for each car. 
Once you leave stock, 
You can count on nothing. 

Plugs are the same, they bolt in, 
But the pins for the wiring are in different slots. 

Takes a lot of know how and effort to care to make it 100%

And if you are looking fo “cheaper” I doubt that you will actually save $ unless you get a swap vehicle for cheap


----------

